# **January Hurricane Coaster ride**



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2022)

Happy New Year! Let’s ride! Meet at Caribou coffee at 4327 Park road, Charlotte, 28209 around 9am and leave at 10. This is Sunday, 1-9-22. Rain is in the forecast but im sure we will be fine! Lol. All are welcome! Start the new year right with a bike ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm showing sunny for Saturday but will start off pretty chilly. See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't pay any attention to weather forecasts more than 3 days out anyway. A lot can change in a week!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm glad to see you guys are getting together this Sunday! ... I'm sorry that I can't make the trip this time... I'll see you guys in the near future.

I'm sure a great time will be had by all ..... awesome picture in post 1 @DonChristie ! .... Happy New Year! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2022)

The latest forecast looks soggy and cold. I'll wait til it gets closer so I can do the hourly outlook and make a decision. I can do cold I just can't do _wet _and cold! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 8, 2022)

Calling for rain in the afternoon on Sunday but partial sunshine in the AM. So far, Im riding.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Calling for rain in the afternoon on Sunday but partial sunshine in the AM. So far, Im riding.



Looks like about 4pm before it moves in so unless it changes drastically I'm in--see ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2022)

Some pics of todays ride in Charlotte! Two of the Four bikes were on their Maiden voyages-Shawns 1939 Schwinn Dx and Dougs way custom stretched Elgin ride! Both rode flawlessly! Always a pleasure seeing Doug, Lauren and Shawn! Good times!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 9, 2022)

Iver, Elgin, Schwinn and a Higgins! Nice representation of the bicycle arts! Love Doug’s custom build and Shawn’s clean  DX for their maiden rides. Hated to miss it but will be ready for Feb!


----------



## Tim s (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey guys, is that February show in your area happening this year? Tim


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Hey guys, is that February show in your area happening this year? Tim
> 
> View attachment 1545517



Hi Tim,
No, sadly, it is not happening this year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2022)

A great ride today with great friends! I’m hoping to see a lot more people at the next one-let’s ride!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 11, 2022)

There are always AWESOME pictures taken along these rides up in Charlotte! Thank you to both @DonChristie and @Freqman1 for all those Great pictures!!

The close-up pics and the background scenery (even in the winter) makes this look like such a fun gathering! Very nice folks and equally nice bikes!!

Chilly Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 11, 2022)

Hurricane Coasters always represent! Nice bikes & nice pics - one of these days....


----------



## mrg (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like a fun ride, man Don, you would think it was winter there!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> Looks like a fun ride, man Don, you would think it was winter there!View attachment 1547255



It aint Southern California thats for sure! It was about freezing at ride time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2022)

I believe it was about 45 degrees at ride time but started out overcast so it felt a little cooler. By the end the jackets were coming off. V/r Shawn


----------

